# Can you eat gourds?



## ack26 (Jan 19, 2007)

Can you eat gourds? We bought some of those small, interestingly colored and shaped gourds at the farmers market to decorate our table. Ds wants to taste them. Can you somehow cook them and eat them?


----------



## mamabebi (Feb 6, 2006)

The gourd is a dried fruit/veggie and I doubt it is edible at that point.
Your could probably use it as a cup/bowl to give your DS porridge or anything to drink.


----------



## ack26 (Jan 19, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## Cassifrass (Aug 29, 2007)

I like to serve squash soup in gourd bowls. Very autmn-y.


----------



## snowbunny (May 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cassifrass* 
I like to serve squash soup in gourd bowls. Very autmn-y.

That's a really cool idea. A grower was selling beautiful gourds at the market this Sunday, but I had no idea what to do with them and I still don't know how to dry them.


----------

